

Show HN: Koi.io - koi
http://koi.io
Koi is an open market for sketches and illustration by request.
======
ghayes
The website is currently broken from hosting unsafe JavaScript directing back
to this story. That's not a very friendly greeting from HackerNews. :-\

[1]view-
source:[http://koi.io/briefs/view/or-1-1](http://koi.io/briefs/view/or-1-1)

[2][http://koi.io/briefs/view/or-1-1](http://koi.io/briefs/view/or-1-1)

~~~
koi
its good its hacked now so I know to fix it

------
andrewljohnson
0) I might use this, but not as is.

1) Do you see this as a direct competitor to Crowdflower and and 99Designs,
sort of an MVP? How can you contrast your approach?

2) I'd say your terms of use are very problematic:
[http://koi.io/terms](http://koi.io/terms). It seems like you claim the right
to use any of the generated content. So if I get someone to draw something for
a project for a client, my client might see his unique art show up somewhere
else?

3) Who is the intended user? Is it reasonable to use these illustrations for
anything commercial?

4) The javascript links in your Terms don't work in my Chrome browser. The
Privacy Policy link doesn't work (shudder to think what the privacy policy
says).

5) I think I would have seeded this with more jobs.

------
orf
[http://koi.io/p/-1](http://koi.io/p/-1)

Nice. Stored XSS everywhere as well - this is 2013, why are sites still
effected by BASIC security issues like this? I would never trust any of my
details with a site as poorly coded as this, sorry.

~~~
artursapek
On my second pageview I was greeted with a big alert saying "this website is
not very secure."

Kind of ridiculous.

~~~
koi
not sure how that happened, its a cakephp site and I assumed the framework
provided some protection against sql injection. its good its hacked now so I
know to fix it

~~~
krapp
_I assumed the framework provided some protection against sql injection._

Some frameworks consider security out of the box to be beneath them. You
should never assume you're secure even with a framework until you've gone
combing through the docs and found where the security _is_ , if it's anywhere,
and if it's not anywhere because they spent all their effort on making it look
and act like Ruby on Rails, how to get it.

------
philsnow
I'd really like to see the briefest synopsis of what your project does in the
post title. Especially on mobile it's a bit of a pain to click through just to
see what the site is.

That is, unless you just prefer being coy.

~~~
holoiii
Or do you mean.. koi?

------
corydominguez
I really like this idea and I appreciate that the terms of service should be
written in lawyerese but I would like a more plainspoken explanation about how
the licensing works. It would give me a lot more confidence if I were a person
who wanted to use one of these pictures for commercial purposes. I would also
like the option of requesting a liberal creative commons license. I would love
to be able to commission drawings that everyone could use.

------
munchor
>Request an sketch

>Post a sketch

Shouldn't it be "a sketch" on the first sentence too? To be honest, it hurts
when I read it, but that might be just my OCD.

Also, is there anything preventing people from getting the sketch without
paying its author? Perhaps you could give people only a thumbnail of the image
and only if they pay the author, can they see the full original size image.

On another note, I really like how you explain the purpose of the website on
the top header without many words.

------
feniv
On a positive note, the front-end design is pretty good. I like the sketch on
the header; it explains the concept pretty succinctly. Most of the page is
responsive, but the menu isn't visible on small windows. Other than that, just
fix your security issues (sanitize all inputs server-side) and you should be
good to go.

Good luck!

------
wallawe
My two cents: You should add cursor: pointer; (and potentially a hover color
or underline) to the large-7 class so that it's evident those are clickable
links.

------
RyanZAG
I'm not a lawyer - can the sketches on the site be taken and used in
commercial projects if you commission them? If someone else has?

~~~
koi
its an RF license so they can, a RM license is exclusive

------
itakee
If you had an iPhone/Andriod app where you can take a picture of your sketch
and upload it automatically, that would be awesome.

~~~
kfk
I am going to get down votes for this, but what's the problem with a classic
mobile-friendly upload page?

------
aw3c2
I gave up finding the part of your ToU where I can see what rights I have on
commisioned work (if I request an image).

------
5vforest
holy shit, i've been waiting for this for years. couldn't believe it never
existed before.

